# IEP work exchange -> PR



## welshmatt (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi all, 

So I've finally decided to take the plunge and am planning to head out to NZ in a few months time. To be honest after quite a few recce visits I'm really surprised at some of the negative views I've read on here, it hasn't been my experience but it depends what your used to I suppose - I've described NZ to family and friends as "a nicer version of Wales" which is one hell of a compliment coming from a welshman 

I'm trying to avoid the catch-22 situation of "need a job offer to come over but need to come over to get a job" by getting on the Bunac IEP work exchange visa (12 month working holiday visa for the over 30's) and if all goes well look to get a PR once I'm settled and working. Early research indicates the job situation (I'm in IT) is not too bad so here's hoping!

Just wondering if anyone has gone through the same thing, especially with this type of visa? Were there any problems transferring from the IEP to a PR visa? 

Cheers, 

Matt


----------



## HkS (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi Matt,

We are looking into IEP work visa's and I came across your post. We are also in that catch 22 situation of needing to come out to get a job before we can get residency, but struggling to get shortlisted. Just wondered how you got on with your visa applications?

Thanks, Hilary


----------



## welshmatt (Jan 4, 2012)

Hi Hilary,

I've just moved out on the working holiday visa - much much easier to find work once out here, actually started a new job on Monday - I work in IT so your experience may be different but once the CV was out there it was a matter of days to find something.

It looks like getting the working holiday visa extended is fairly straightforward and most employers (again in my experience) are happy to help out with more permanent visas once you've proved yourself.

I may have just been lucky, or maybe its my industry but my advice if your set on doing it then come on out on the working holiday and it's all much easier once your here.

Good luck!


----------

